# My i5 2500 CPU idling at 50 degrees celcius



## happy (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi guys I just finished one of my builds and this one is the gaming one.  I  just looked at the temperature in the MSI bios and it states that my CPU is hoovering around 50 degrees celcius.  I have more than enough super fast airflow fans in my case blowing at, on top, and out the haf 922 case.  I just cant seem to know why it is so hot?  Can anyone help?  Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## erocker (Jan 16, 2012)

Listing your system specs would help along with posting a screenshot of your temps, voltage, etc.


----------



## happy (Jan 16, 2012)

system spec:
PSU Corsair 650w TX
CPU i5 2500
GPU HIS 6950 2gb
MEMORY 8GB Kingston 1600mhz
MOBO MSI Intel P67 (B3) ATX DDR3 1066 Intel - LGA 1155 Motherboards P67S-C43 (B3)

I cant take a screen shot because I am using a laptop and at the moment I turned off my rig so that nothing horrible will go wrong.

I'll see if I could find a camera.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 16, 2012)

50 is high for idle. It should be around 32 with the stock HS and fan. But thats not whats important. Whats important is what it is underload. I would reseat the HS and fan after cleaning all the thermal compound and applying new. google it or go to Artic Silver web sit for detailed instructions.  

http://www.arcticsilver.com/#


----------



## happy (Jan 16, 2012)

ok, imma take out the stock cooler first and see what happens after.


----------



## happy (Jan 16, 2012)

I tried everything.  Even worse the one of the stock cooler's pins won't lock in tight on the motherboard.  What should I do.  The cpu is still idling at 50 degrees celcius just in the boot menu.  The only thing I did was add a new CPU and MOBO to an existing SSD that already has OS installed from a previous rig.  I also have a couple HDD that are plugged in from my other rig; is this causing the super hot temperature?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 16, 2012)

Its the pin thats causing the problem. Intel's stock coolers are a little tricky. Mount the cooler when the motherboard is out of the case then you dont have to push down so hard. The trick is the top of the pin should be turned in the opposite direction of the arrow to install. Lock down the corners in a cris cross pattern Read the instructons. To remove you turn in the direction of the arrow. 

About your drives. No there not causing the problem. But you need to format the SSD and reinstall if you change the motherboard to different type


Read this:   http://www.intel.com/support/processors/sb/CS-032258.htm


----------



## LDNL (Jan 16, 2012)

happy said:


> Even worse the one of the stock cooler's pins won't lock in tight on the motherboard.



Well theres your problem.


----------



## hooj (Jan 16, 2012)

Can i just ask a quick question in here as it's related? I am just wondering which number do i look at on the mobo bios for my CPU temp. Is it the Fahrenheit or the Celsius?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 16, 2012)

hooj said:


> Can i just ask a quick question in here as it's related? I am just wondering which number do i look at on the mobo bios for my CPU temp. Is it the Fahrenheit or the Celsius?



Ether, but most people talk in Celsius sense we are from all over the world


----------



## hooj (Jan 16, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Ether, but most people talk in Celsius sense we are from all over the world



Thanks, so if mine reads lower than the OP's in Celsius then i should be good to go, yep?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 16, 2012)

hooj said:


> Thanks, so if mine reads lower than the OP's in Celsius then i should be good to go, yep?



Well like I stated. The i5 Idle about 28c to 35c but its the heat under load thats important. Stock mine was 32c and 61c under a load. Tested with prime95 running 100% on all cores


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 16, 2012)

Doesn't BIOS put the CPU under some load which can cause the temperature increase while being viewed in BIOS?


----------



## happy (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok, well I've been fiddling with that 4th pin of the cpu fan, trying to nudge it to lock to the motherboard; however it just seems that it is not tight enough.  I wouldn't say it is super loose, but if I was to put some force just pulling on the lever the pin will come out.  The other three pins seems to be fine, just this 4th one doesn't seem to be tightening.  I would force it down even more hard but I rather just ask you guys if I should buy a cheap CPU fan and apply some cheap coating on it again.  Will this solve the problem?
Could it be that I didn't place the CPU itself correctly?

Thanks


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 16, 2012)

There are cheap options which do not use push pins.
The CPU coolers like what Jetster and I have are cheap and easy to install, although initially you do need to take out the motherboard to attach an aftermarket back plate which is supplied with both coolers.
Not too sure if my cooler is available anymore though.
Might have been replaced by the EVO.


----------



## happy (Jan 16, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> There are cheap options which do not use push pins.
> The CPU coolers like what Jetster and I have are cheap and easy to install, although initially you do need to take out the motherboard to attach an aftermarket back plate which is supplied with both coolers.
> Not too sure if my cooler is available anymore though.
> Might have been replaced by the EVO.



So the problem with the high temperature (50 celcius) is because of that 1 loose pin(But it only goes loose when I pull it out with a bit of force)? So if that is the problem I guess I rather spend about 20 dollars to get a decent CPU fan and some new liquid thing right?  I just finished my other build which is an i5 750, 8gb Memory, Win 7, Gigabyte P55 USB3, ATI 5670 without a hitch.  This build has only one small fan, yet everything is super cool.  I even used eyefinity to put some load on the GPU yet the CPU is still under 35 degrees celcius.  What am I doing wrong with this build?

Jetser: I think that the pins are screwed up on the CPU fan.  I tried turning to open yet it just locks.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 16, 2012)

I can not say if the temperature reading is a direct result of the CPU cooler possibily not making proper contact or just CPU load in BIOS.

I would either make sure the CPU cooler is locked down firmly or look for another CPU cooler for peace of mind.


----------



## happy (Jan 16, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> I can not say if the temperature reading is a direct result of the CPU cooler possibily not making proper contact or just CPU load in BIOS.
> 
> I would either make sure the CPU cooler is locked down firmly or look for another CPU cooler for peace of mind.



Would a 25 dollar CPU cooler be good enough?


----------



## hooj (Jan 16, 2012)

happy said:


> Would a 25 dollar CPU cooler be good enough?



Yes, you can pick up a decent cooler for 25$ AFAIK.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 16, 2012)

I personally do not have any suggestions for aftermarket CPU coolers at $25 US which are capable of cooling an i5 2500.

They are out there though.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 16, 2012)

First, in BIOS the CPU shows higher temp than idle, probably the clocks are set at default 3300MHz so 50C is not so dramatic for stock cooler. You should check with realtemp what's in idle - 1600MHz - and under heavy load - turbo. Anyway, a Cooler Master 212+ would be great for little money.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 16, 2012)

This is the CPU cooler I have and is going for $29 USD.
COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatp...

Does a good job, especially for the price and also leave you worry free of those stupid push pins.

As crap Daddy verifies what I have said, the temperatures in BIOS are showing the CPU under some load which is what I thought does happen while in BIOS.

So once you get into windows and the CPU is at idle state the temperature will drop.

But still the CPU cooler sounds like it does not attach properly for whatever reason.


----------



## happy (Jan 16, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> First, in BIOS the CPU shows higher temp than idle, probably the clocks are set at default 3300MHz so 50C is not so dramatic for stock cooler. You should check with realtemp what's in idle - 1600MHz - and under heavy load - turbo. Anyway, a Cooler Master 212+ would be great for little money.



How do you check the clocks?  I've been searching everywhere in the bios trying to find the voltage of the CPU, and the mhz.  What name is it under?


----------



## happy (Jan 16, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> This is the CPU cooler I have and is going for $29 USD.
> COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatp...
> 
> Does a good job, especially for the price and also leave you worry free of those stupid push pins.
> ...



How do you see CPU temp in windows?  I thought you could only see it in the Bios?

When I look at CPU temp in bios in my other rig, it idles around 35 celcius.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 16, 2012)

>>Realtemp<<


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 16, 2012)

Yup, use RealTemp inside Windows. You never know maybe that temp sensor on the motherboard itself is bad.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 16, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> Doesn't BIOS put the CPU under some load which can cause the temperature increase while being viewed in BIOS?



No

The only way to be sure is to test it, and leave your clocks alone you have enough going on


I actually prefer Open Hardware Monitor 0.3.2 Beta for monitoring temps
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/

Run prime95 in windows with your temp monitor running 
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Benchmarking/

The temp should not get about 70c under a load


Also I dont know if you read the instruction on thermal paste but its important. To much paste is bad. It a grain of rice


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 16, 2012)

yep get that hyper 212+ its performance for its price is legendary


----------



## LagunaX (Jan 16, 2012)

Sneekypeet has a $20 shipped cooler for sale...


----------



## happy (Jan 16, 2012)

OK Guys,  Really thanks for all the suggestion and help.  Really appreciated.  Well anyways just woke up to a good day (not really when I checked the temp in bios it was still idling at 50 degrees celcius), but after installing realtemp and openhardwaremonitor.  The temperature for all for cores are ilding around 25 degrees celcius having nothing running and max is round 30 degrees celcius.  I guess the stupid motherboard temperature sensor is busted.  Should I return it?  Is it a major problem? All cores are at 1596mhz.  I guess that is all right, right? Well really thanks.  I was worry about nothing thanks to the stupid motherboard's bad sensor.

Side note: I really think the cpu cooler's pins are busted or maybe one of them.  I could lock them but just not at the lock position.  It fits sturdy after I tingled with the fourth pin but it is not in lock position.  However I pulled it with some force and it won't come out.


Thanks alot.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 17, 2012)

if all the pins are not locked properly then thats your issue


----------



## happy (Jan 17, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> if all the pins are not locked properly then thats your issue



but why is realtemp and openhardware able to read the cpu temperature correctly?


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 17, 2012)

happy said:


> but why is realtemp and openhardware able to read the cpu temperature correctly?



because you problem have intermittent contact or because the cores are throttled down because the machine is idle


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 17, 2012)

read it and weap bitches







Idles between 30-35'c Load between 50-56'c

12hrs of prime is around 58'c - It does touch 60'c on occasions but it doesnt stay there.


----------



## happy (Jan 17, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> read it and weap bitches
> 
> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n210/FinalFreedomEclipse/2500k4900Mhz.jpg
> 
> ...



Could it be that when I am in the bios screen (it is very colorful and there is graphics meaning it actually looks like I am using an app) that it is in load, hence the 50 c idle?


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 17, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> read it and weap bitches
> 
> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n210/FinalFreedomEclipse/2500k4900Mhz.jpg
> 
> ...



what does that have todo with ANYTHING quit hijacking threads
you will get higher temps at the bios screen  because power states are disable and bios apply a `slight load   for self testing
at anyrate idle temps don't really tell you much need to see load temps anything less then 85c is ok


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 17, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> what does that have todo with ANYTHING quit hijacking threads



Plenty - Hes saying his idle temps are too high, So im just agreeing with him as my idle temp is a lot lower. Chill bro,


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 17, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Plenty - Hes saying his idle temps are too high, So im just agreeing with him as my idle temp is a lot lower. Chill bro,



but you are not on stock cooling


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 17, 2012)

happy said:


> Could it be that when I am in the bios screen (it is very colorful and there is graphics meaning it actually looks like I am using an app) that it is in load, hence the 50 c idle?



Bios screen has nothing to do with it. Try replacing the thermal paste on your cooler. Stock coolers are known to run with higher temps in general. but 50'c idle is quite high. 

so try putting on some new thermal paste if you already havent.

secondly whats the ambient temperture of the room you keep the computer?


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 17, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Bios screen has nothing to do with it. Try replacing the thermal paste on your cooler. Stock coolers are known to run with higher temps in general. but 50'c idle is quite high.
> 
> so try putting on some new thermal paste if you already havent.
> 
> secondly whats the ambient temperture of the room you keep the computer?



you would be wrong  I know for a fact that on some boards the bios disables things like speed step so it runs flatout ...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 17, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> but you are not on stock cooling



and neither are you or most of the people on this forum. your point being???


----------



## happy (Jan 17, 2012)

Ambient temperature is around 65 degrees farenheit


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 17, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> and neither are you or most of the people on this forum. your point being???



omg leave the thread now you are NOT HELPING


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 17, 2012)

hmmm thats roughly the same as me except my room ambient temp goes from 12-16'c

I dunno in that case. just try and reseat the cooler, if not then get a cheap aftermarket cooler like the others suggest.  Even an Arctic Cooler Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 is still a fair buy and will handle a small overclock


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 17, 2012)

happy said:


> Ambient temperature is around 65 degrees farenheit



if it was only reporting 50 @ the bios ignore it ... thats fine 
the cores goto max frequencies when you are in the bios on most boards 
the best way to check is to run real-temp and let the machine idil for 5min and then check the temp


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 17, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> omg leave the thread now you are NOT HELPING



care to actually read my posts properly and tell me im not helping???

the only one here not helping is you by constantly trying to argue with me.


----------



## twicksisted (Jan 17, 2012)

Out of interest what is the temperature reported in windows using realtemp or coretemp? 
I ask this because I have had the bios reading temperatures wrong before. Perhaps on your motherboard the bios is incorrect.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 17, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> care to actually read my posts properly and tell me im not helping???
> 
> the only one here not helping is you by constantly trying to argue with me.



because you keep confusing the poor guy with post's that relate in no way to his issue

a: he said the pins may not be clicked in properly
b: he said he was at the bios when he saw the 50c  temp
c: you posted a screen shot of your temps on your setup that has NOTHING todo with his machine

for one reason or another cpu's are always a bit warmer in the bios then they are at the windows desktop


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 17, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> because you keep confusing the poor guy with post's that relate in no way to his issue
> 
> a: he said the pins may not be clicked in properly
> b: he said he was at the bios when he saw the 50c  temp
> c: you posted a screen shot of your temps on your setup that has NOTHING todo with his machine



It was a screen shot of my OC actualy not my temps  lol you need to relax man youre gonna hurt yourself if you keep stressing. 

and 

A: i told him to reseat the cooler/apply new thermal paste
B: even in my own bios it always shows low idle temps.
C: see above


----------



## happy (Jan 17, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> because you keep confusing the poor guy with post's that relate in no way to his issue
> 
> a: he said the pins may not be clicked in properly
> b: he said he was at the bios when he saw the 50c  temp
> ...



OneMoar is correct.


----------



## happy (Jan 17, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It was a screen shot of my OC actualy not my temps  lol you need to relax man youre gonna hurt yourself if you keep stressing.
> 
> and
> 
> ...



I will apply new thermal paste as soon as it gets delivered.  But when I clean the old thermal paste, can I just use a tissue to clean it?  Processors are very delicate that's why I am asking this.


----------



## happy (Jan 17, 2012)

twicksisted said:


> Out of interest what is the temperature reported in windows using realtemp or coretemp?
> I ask this because I have had the bios reading temperatures wrong before. Perhaps on your motherboard the bios is incorrect.



All cores reported by realtemp and the other program suggested states that all 4 cores are idling around 25 celcius at windows without any programs running.  At max it states that all 4 cores will be around 30 celcius.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 17, 2012)

happy said:


> I will apply new thermal paste as soon as it gets delivered.  But when I clean the old thermal paste, can I just use a tissue to clean it?  Processors are very delicate that's why I am asking this.



Its best to use some rubbing alcohol if you have any.

otherwise Artic Cooling do a cheap thermal grease cleaning set called 'arcticlean' that can be bought for very cheap that will clean both the heatsink and the CPU. all you need to do is make sure you have some cotton buds


----------



## happy (Jan 17, 2012)

ok, well thanks.  If this doesn't solve the issue with the bios screen temperature reporting, I will just return it and put back the stock cooler.  But let's see if the stupid pins will be able to lock in again.  I will post back tell the results.  Wont be until next week as I have lots of schoolwork but will definitely post back once I finish.
Reason for not keeping the CPU cooler if it doesn't solve the bios temp. problem:  This is not my build it is just for someone else.  So I just want to make sure everything temperature, and all the other minor issues are in stable condition when I give it to him.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 17, 2012)

happy said:


> ok, well thanks.  If this doesn't solve the issue with the bios screen temperature reporting, I will just return it and put back the stock cooler.  But let's see if the stupid pins will be able to lock in again.  I will post back tell the results.  Wont be until next week as I have lots of schoolwork but will definitely post back once I finish.
> Reason for not keeping the CPU cooler if it doesn't solve the bios temp. problem:  This is not my build it is just for someone else.  So I just want to make sure everything temperature, and all the other minor issues are in stable condition when I give it to him.



its not a problem temps in the bios screen mean nothing


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh so simple answer....one of his pins is dodgy = he needs a new cooler.
Even if the temps are higher in BIOS... he need a new cooler, even if he didn't apply TIM correctly...he need a new cooler, even if he is blowing hot air from a hairdryer to get his temps up......you guessed it ...he needs a new cooler.

He could make do with the cooler and kinda get it sitting right for better temps....but he still needs a new cooler

 (my temps in BIOS are never higher, always the same as on desktop idle, not saying it doesn't happen just saying none of the computers I am currently running read higher in BIOS)

Oh and freedom....."read it and weep bitches" wasn't the most helpful post I have seen.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 17, 2012)

if it was for my self id replace the cooler but as long as he gets that one pin to click properly it should be fine I would use some quality thermal paste tho either some MX4 or cool-chill diamond


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 17, 2012)

happy said:


> How do you see CPU temp in windows?  I thought you could only see it in the Bios?
> 
> When I look at CPU temp in bios in my other rig, it idles around 35 celcius.



CPUID Hardware Monitor is pretty good, it also has temp readings for other components and voltages etc. But I would seriously through away the stock cooler and buy an aftermarket cooler.


----------



## happy (Jan 17, 2012)

I will take into consideration all of the suggestions.  The problem with most aftermarket CPU cooler that are good are also quite huge.  Not saying that the HAF 922 won't be able to fit it, but I just claustrophobic when I see so much shit (already so many sata cables and those stupid long power led, hdd led, and reset switches, that just make wiring such a hassle for me).  The problem isn't I guess money, but just that looking at so many things happening in the rig.  What a waste of the stock cooler.  They should really make sure all the fan coolers are properly functioning.  Sadly enough I guess even intel can't promise this.


----------



## happy (Jan 17, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> CPUID Hardware Monitor is pretty good, it also has temp readings for other components and voltages etc. But I would seriously through away the stock cooler and buy an aftermarket cooler.



I already downloaded RealTemp and another program both stating that all 4 cores are idling at 25 celcius.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 17, 2012)

happy said:


> I already downloaded RealTemp and another program both stating that all 4 cores are idling at 25 celcius.



Oh, sorry man, 25C is great ! good luck then


----------



## happy (Jan 17, 2012)

THE_EGG said:


> Oh, sorry man, 25C is great ! good luck then



NP, but I will still get that huge heat cooler to see if it will actually lower the temp in bios stage.  If it does, and I don't get that claustrophobic and it is not that huge, I guess I will keep it and make my friend pay for it.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 17, 2012)

a hyper 212 is not that big tho ... and there good for 4.5ghz with a 2500k


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 17, 2012)

The Hyper 212+ is big only when you add a 2nd fan to it.


----------



## happy (Jan 17, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> a hyper 212 is not that big tho ... and there good for 4.5ghz with a 2500k



For me, anything bigger than the stock intel coolers I would consider big.  But that's just me because I have never needed to get an aftermarket cooler.  I'm pretty sure my friend won't mind-because he knows nothing about computer, anything bigger means better-but for me, the one building it for him and worrying about everything,  I care how big the cpu cooler is.  But we'll see once I get the CPU cooler.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 17, 2012)

keeping the chip cooler is always a good idea ... just a thought ....


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 17, 2012)

What do you believe a big CPU cooler going to do which will cause problems?

I have had a Tuniq Tower 120 LFB which I consider big and have had no issues with my system due to it's weight.

I installed an AC Twin Turbo on a reference HD4850 and all I have experienced is a much much cooler GPU.

Although, the RAM and VRM heatsinks NEEDED better thermal adhesive eventually.


----------



## OOZMAN (Jan 17, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> Doesn't BIOS put the CPU under some load which can cause the temperature increase while being viewed in BIOS?



Was really surprised it took 13 posts to get this




happy said:


> OK Guys,  Really thanks for all the suggestion and help.  Really appreciated.  Well anyways just woke up to a good day (not really when I checked the temp in bios it was still idling at 50 degrees celcius), but after installing realtemp and openhardwaremonitor.  The temperature for all for cores are ilding around 25 degrees celcius having nothing running and max is round 30 degrees celcius.  I guess the stupid motherboard temperature sensor is busted.  Should I return it?  Is it a major problem? All cores are at 1596mhz.  I guess that is all right, right? Well really thanks.  I was worry about nothing thanks to the stupid motherboard's bad sensor.
> 
> Side note: I really think the cpu cooler's pins are busted or maybe one of them.  I could lock them but just not at the lock position.  It fits sturdy after I tingled with the fourth pin but it is not in lock position.  However I pulled it with some force and it won't come out.
> 
> ...






OneMoar said:


> because you problem have intermittent contact or because the cores are throttled down
> because the machine is idle



:shadedshu



OneMoar said:


> if all the pins are not locked properly then thats your issue



:shadedshu

I thought it was common knowledge that BIOS idles much higher than windows. lol noobs. Your temps are fine man, you dont need to change anything.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 17, 2012)

Relax happy. Everything's fine. When you'll have some money get an aftermarket HSF if you plan to do even some mild OC it's necessary.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 17, 2012)

happy said:


> I will apply new thermal paste as soon as it gets delivered.  But when I clean the old thermal paste, can I just use a tissue to clean it?  Processors are very delicate that's why I am asking this.



Coffee Filters are the best, cheapest "lint free" cloth you can get. Best thing for cleaning off Thermal Paste.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 17, 2012)

COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatp...

$20 with promo code
EMCNJJC55


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 17, 2012)

OOZMAN said:


> I thought it was common knowledge that BIOS idles much higher than windows. lol noobs. Your temps are fine man, you dont need to change anything.



yeah, i usually use my finger to check how hot it is
and so far it works fine


----------



## hooj (Jan 17, 2012)

My i5 2500k temps are around 34 degrees Celsius in bios and are in the mid to high 20's idle in windows. All with stock cooler which was a pain to get seated and i am about to see what it's like with some UDK open.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 17, 2012)

OOZMAN said:


> lol noobs



OMGZZZZZZZZ your so cool, look at you pwning everyone with your 1337 skillz  no one likes a self righteous Richard


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

Jetster said:


> COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatp...
> 
> $20 with promo code
> EMCNJJC55



Honestly, you cannot beat this deal^^


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 17, 2012)

OOZMAN said:


> Was really surprised it took 13 posts to get this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



finally another brisbane user on TPU!


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 17, 2012)

OOZMAN said:


> Was really surprised it took 13 posts to get this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



io aussy might wanna check a few posts above you......


----------



## OOZMAN (Jan 17, 2012)

NdMk2o1o said:


> OMGZZZZZZZZ your so cool, look at you pwning everyone with your 1337 skillz  no one likes a self righteous Richard



Shush now. Are you aware what 1337 is and that I didnt use it? lol noob.


----------



## erocker (Jan 17, 2012)

OOZMAN said:


> Shush now. Are you aware what 1337 is and that I didnt use it? lol noob.



You seem to be relatively new around here so here's a protip: You call other members names (such as noob, etc.) on this forum, you don't last on this forum. Get over yourself and get with the program. 

Here's the posting guidelines since I'm sure you've never looked at them: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/announcement.php?f=14

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## happy (Jan 17, 2012)

Jetster said:


> COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatp...
> 
> $20 with promo code
> EMCNJJC55



It's actually a $10 discount.  I just actually saw that in my e-mail.  Thanks for the info though.  After the discount it is around 21.0x.  Quite an amazing deal for quite an amazing cooler (based on the 2xxx reviews).  This makes deal makes me not even really wanting to worry about the price anymore, not that it was really an issue, but luckily I waited a day.  Coincidentally this was the cpu cooler I was going to get anyways.  Well once I order this steal (hoping it will resolve the bios issue) I will chime back in to tell you guys the result.  I understand for another user that it is normal that at bios screen temp generally runs higher and I don't need to worry.  But it seems that the heftiness stated by one of the users state that it's not going to break the motherboard nor is it that huge.  The problem is if it doesn't solve the bios temp problem and it is quite huge when I see it, I will lose the ability to return it to newegg without having to pay for a shipping myself.  If I bought from Amazon they pay for shipping it back, but Amazon as of now doesn't have this deal.


----------



## OOZMAN (Jan 18, 2012)

erocker said:


> You seem to be relatively new around here so here's a protip: You call other members names (such as noob, etc.) on this forum, you don't last on this forum. Get over yourself and get with the program.
> 
> Here's the posting guidelines since I'm sure you've never looked at them: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/announcement.php?f=14
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation.



Chill out man, Im just messin around.


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 18, 2012)

OOZMAN said:


> Chill out man, Im just messin around.



He's not, though.  That's the important part.


----------



## happy (Jan 22, 2012)

Well guys just wanted to chime back in to report my status.  Although not as low as I thought the temp would go.  A 10 degree difference is quite significant.  I've been in the bios screen for about 5 minutes and the cpu is idling around 40 c.

I got the Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus if anyone is interested.

In RealTemp here is my xsbench score:
Your Score 1491
Time 9.811
Speed 3681.68
Base Score 1000


----------



## n-ster (Jan 22, 2012)

All these useless posts are hurting my head lol. Yea the Hyper 212+ is a GREAT cooler, especially at under 25$. If you have a spare fan, you can always stick it on the Hyper 212+ in push pull (should blow towers the back exhaust)

Out of curiosity what thermal paste have you bought? Also, what is important is load temps so check out what your temps are with intel burn test (http://majorgeeks.com/IntelBurnTest_d5987.html)

and thanks for reporting back


----------



## happy (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll see if the if another fan will drop the temp, but at the moment don't got a spare 120mm fan.  I went cheap and didn't buy any at all, so I just used the one that came with the fan.  There's quite alot they give.  I'm gonna use it on another cpu fan.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't think adding another fan in push pull is going to cause a dramatic drop in temperature but should none the less drop it.
It could also allow you to decrease the fan speed a bit if the currently installed fan is a bit noisy but so far with my Hyper 212+ I have not noticed any intolerable noises coming from the stock fan.

I use a CM silent Blue LED fan as the intake of the CPU cooler and the original as the exhaust.
Sure there are fans with better airflow and are more silent than the CM silent fan, but for it's price it does the job.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 23, 2012)

I have 2 CM R4 Blue LED fans on mine


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 23, 2012)

happy QUIT LOOKING AT THE BIOS SCREEN ITS NOT ACCURATE


----------



## happy (Jan 23, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I have 2 CM R4 Blue LED fans on mine



I too have 5 coolermaster r4 black, but this build is not mines so I don't want to take it out of mines to put into my friends.  The fan included with the CM 212 plus is quite quiet for me, but I haven't played any games on it so I won't know how loud it will get.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 23, 2012)

I just disable the auto fan control on mine and leave it running at 100%.

Never liked hearing an audible change in fan speed.


----------



## happy (Jan 23, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> happy QUIT LOOKING AT THE BIOS SCREEN ITS NOT ACCURATE


Honestly, I don't know if it was the thermal paste (new one from CM 212+) or the stock cpu fan (i5 2500) that affected the bios temp.  Nevertheless, if the bios screen temp is broken or not accurate, the new thermal paste or new fan itself did drop the bios screen significantly.  I could have also put on the thermal paste and inserted back the stock cpu to see if the bios temp would change, but for the price of the cm 212+, I didn't want to go through all that trouble to take out the motherboard and reinsert back the fan.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 23, 2012)

BIOS sometime but a significant load... I have the equivalent of 75% load on BIOS


----------

